# The Vigil Canada's Sacrifice in Afghanistan Book & Coin



## Mtbsydney (5 Nov 2014)

I just wanted to take a minute to tell everyone about a pretty awesome project that focuses on the Canadian Mission in Afghanistan. 

"The Vigil Canada's Sacrifice in Afghanistan" is a book written by Rod McLeod which documents the story of what Canadian soldiers did and how they did it during the whole mission. The book was inspired by the work Rod did when he developed and produced the Afghanistan Memorials. 

The Afghanistan Memorials are laser engraved granite plaques which were produced for every solider who fell during the mission.  These plaques now make up the memorial itself.  Rod also produced a great number of Challenge coins during the whole mission and going along with that he has also commissioned a special coin to go along with the book itself. The book is a great read and would make a pretty cool gift. 

Rod will be in Ottawa this week doing signings and officially launching the book & coin at the Canadian War Museum. The book is available in both French and English. You can get your book and coin at the web site at: https://www.vigilbook.ca/

We are also on social media stop by and like us on Facebook at: https://www.facebook.com/VigilCdnBook and Twitter @cndvigilbook

The best part about this whole project is that all proceeds of the Vigil Book and Challenge Coins go back to support our troops and their Families.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Nov 2014)

I have the coin and a copy of the book, they are top-notch. The book is well laid out and very professionally made, plus all of the proceeds go to the Support Our Troops charity. If you have a chance to see the Afghanistan Memorial I also encourage that.


----------



## Mtbsydney (11 Nov 2014)

Check out this great interview with the Author of Vigil.  You can see that he is the real deal. 

http://calgary.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=488744&binId=1.1201941&playlistPageNum=1

The interviewed aired today in Calgary.


----------

